# How much to charge? HELP!



## Wak313 (Mar 19, 2005)

I am new to the business end of plowing and am not sure how to price this:

Paved Residential Driveway - 1/4 mile long
I usually plow commerical lots and do not know what is fair price for this.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*driveway $$$*

whats your time,talents, service worth in the time it takes


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you have garages to dig out? Is there enough room to turn around? How many places are there to put snow? Is this account close to others you are doing? What kind of equipment do you run? What's your trigger? These are all questions you need answered before you estimate. Just my opinion.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Wstwind you missed the most important one. What is your hourly rate ? How can you bid something if you dont know what an hour of your time costs/+profit ?? 

Todd


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

maybe 50 bucks.
Its hard to tell without seeing it.
Is there any shoveling, or turn arounds?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

If it's local to your route and they will have you come each storm your out. I would charge at least 75.00 . Only if you don't have to get out of your truck. It's long Island, everything is more exspencive! that goes for you too!


----------



## djfenn (Nov 16, 2005)

*Dont give away the farm*

For a quarter mile driveway, you have to get at least $100. The guy won't shovel it, thats for sure. Personally, I would get $150, being that I service the Hamptons.


----------



## MikeD520 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Subcontractor rates???*

Over the past 6 years I have worked as a subcontractor for a subcontractor that worked for the contract owner, in other words... a VERY large grounds/landscape maintenance firms hires subcontractors (we'll call the middleman) to supply the contract owner with plow trucks, salt trucks, ATV's with plows and skid steers to clear large office complexes, pharmaceutical facilities, shopping centers, etc. The "middleman" maybe a small to medium sized landscaping company with some equipment, but them supplements his fleet with local guys that own plow trucks and atv's with plows ("the workers"). I was one of these "workers" for six years, but now have a pest control and need to keep my guys busier throughout the winter with plowing. The contract owner needs me to give him a list of equipment available and their appropriate hourly rates. As one of the "workers" I was paid $70 and $65 per hour for my salt truck and plow truck respectively, and I believe that skid steers and atv's were around $50 per hour. Now that I am becoming the "middleman" what prices do I charge the contrat owner if I need to "pay" each of my pieces of equipment the going rates? Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

MikeD520 - I think this is in the wrong thread.

OK, I see you intended to start a thread instead of replying to this one.


----------



## MikeD520 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mick said:


> MikeD520 - I think this is in the wrong thread.


I know, I apologize I was reading this thread and mistakenly posted my thread.... didn't mean to hijack anyone's post.


----------



## hd2500 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Where are you?*

Where are you located? I'm in water mill


djfenn said:


> For a quarter mile driveway, you have to get at least $100. The guy won't shovel it, thats for sure. Personally, I would get $150, being that I service the Hamptons.


----------

